# Decoys



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

With the season coming to a close, wondering what people thought about what is best decoy or is it worth spending extra money on buying the more expensive decoy, i.e. Avian-x, verses some of the others like HS or Primos, etc.

There are no guarantees that a turkey will come running, is there one particular set-up that 'normally' brings them in? A bad back has slowed me from running and gunning to having to sit more.


----------



## Shake-n-Bake (Sep 16, 2011)

I am using the Avian's, Outside of being a little heavy, I like them so far. We have a feeder hen, a lookout hen and a jake. They have brought turkey's in the last two years for us. They do leak some air, but its no problem to blow them back up.


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

hunt-n-fish said:


> With the season coming to a close, wondering what people thought about what is best decoy or is it worth spending extra money on buying the more expensive decoy, i.e. Avian-x, verses some of the others like HS or Primos, etc.
> 
> There are no guarantees that a turkey will come running, is there one particular set-up that 'normally' brings them in? A bad back has slowed me from running and gunning to having to sit more.


Checkout Montana decoys Purrfect Pair. Jack and hen very life like and packable. If it’s not easily packable I wouldn’t even look at it. At least for the type of turkey hunting I do.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

X2 on the Avian's.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

X3 Avian's


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

A buddy Got the Avian HD pair for this season and smoked a Long beard off them first time using. The realism is incredible. I'm not a big decoy guy but I will have a pair of these myself next season.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

You will never second guess yourself on the purchase.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Dsd 3/4 strut Jake. Pulled 5th bird in 3 years with it yesterday.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a Avian hen and jake that I use, but I also have a set of inflatable decoys that I will use on the hunts that are a longer walk. The Avians are a great decoy but they are a bit heavy and the inflatables weigh almost nothing. I have been taking some young hunters out this year and they have killed 2 turkeys using the inflatable decoys. I leave them inflated so I don't have to blow them up every trip. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sceery-Turkey-Inflatable-Decoys-Flock-3-Decoys-New


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

In thirty some years of obsessive turkey hunting, I can count the number of times a decoy made the difference on one hand. Add in the fact turkeys are incredibly dumb, its not worth spending a lot of money on decoys. If it makes you feel better, go ahead. But $100 decoys won’t bring in more turkeys. The Flextone decoys are more than good enough, they look good and cost about $45.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have the old foam type that flatten out in my turkey vest, I put my hand in them and reshape them and put them on a wooden stake, I carry 2 hens and a jake, been caring ones like this for 30 years with good success,


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Well there you have it,9 reply's and 5 different choices so far.It tell's you that it's a matter of preference and there's nothing that "normally" brings them in other then all of your card's lined up in a row as they say.I also hunt stationary now and have used all types of decoy's including a mounted hen and strutting tom.Did not have the success you'd think we would have had to the point that bird's would skirt them out of range,don't know why.The only reason I would even use a decoy would be to hunt out of a blind and or an open field setting.Buy what you can afford.In our case it was the Avian X and everything else was put in the barn.Ask a waterfowl hunter about the best decoy to use and you'll get a LOT more choices then you get in turkey hunting.Good Luck.


----------

